# Another collapse



## cmckeeman (Oct 3, 2014)

This time in Kansas.


----------



## JD (Oct 3, 2014)

Mother Nature does not like temporary structures! Good think no one was hurt. The rig looks like it suffered from the sailboat effect.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 5, 2014)

40 mph gusts... Really that's all? Clearly it was either badly designed or incorrectly set up. Because nothing should be collapsing with a 40mph gust.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 5, 2014)

Was that one of those trailers that is also a stage? Couldn't tell from the pics, but it looks like the structure could have been partially anchored to the truck.


----------



## cmckeeman (Oct 5, 2014)

dvsDave said:


> Was that one of those trailers that is also a stage? Couldn't tell from the pics, but it looks like the structure could have been partially anchored to the truck.


I don't think it is a Stageline, from the pictures it looks like it was made out of truss.


----------



## Footer (Oct 5, 2014)

That looks like one of those crappy half truck/half stage things that you see at large outdoor events like races, state fairs, that kind of thing. Usually you can go into the tractor trailer to see some type of display thing. Outside they usually have a roof of some sort that they can display larger things. That is at least what it looks like, they are using it for appearances and stuff.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like it was it was a modified version of the staged trucks with extra truss.


----------



## Moose Hatrack (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm in that neighborhood. That storm dumped tons of rain in a short time- maybe the weight of water collected on (what looks like) canopies combined with the wind to bring it down? But still...


----------



## What Rigger? (Oct 26, 2014)

Footer has it right. Which means, yes, I've been to more NASCAR and NHRA events than I can count (look at the dragster in my avatar, for cryin' out loud!). There's not a stage technician, let alone rigger or carpenter to be seen. These things are set up by the people driving the trucks. I promise you that "wind load" and "resultant force" are NOT in the training.


----------



## scott407 (Mar 1, 2017)

Definitely not a Stageline. As far as I know, they still have a 100% safety rating. The SL100 is rated at 60mph without wind walls and 80mph with wind walls. SL260 is 60mph/90mph and SL320 is 60mph/90mph. At 40mph you don't want to be up there in the first place. Attached is the weather plan for Stageline stages as of 12/31/16 in case anyone wants to know.


----------

